# Non residential stays in Portugal - Longer than 90 Days



## EyePeaSea (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi,

I'm thinking of spending a year in a couple of European countries (specifically Portugal and France). As a UK national, I understand that I don't need a Visa, but I am confused about the length of stay rules. 

I keep seeing reference to a maximum stay of 90 days (in any 180 days) but it's not clear if this is only applies to people who need a visa. And there seems to be similiar rules around taking my UK registered car.

I don't anticipate working there and my income will stay in the UK (I'll just with draw money from a local bank as and when).

I'd really appreciate any clarification that you can offer!

Thanks in advance


Ian

*Also cross-posted to the French Forum*


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

I think your main problem will be getting car insurance. The only company I know of that will cover you for 12 months use in Europe is Saga and for the you need to be over 50. If you are then it comes as standard with your insurance. In saying this all insurance companies automatically give minimum cover as standard. There are tax complications if you are in any country for more than 180 days and the Portuguese police are liable to confiscate your car if you cannot prove that it has been in the country for less than 6 months by producing your ferry ticket or some other proof.
Despite all of this I know dozens of pensioners who stay in Portugal for more than 6 months with no problems. It depends on your attitude to the 11th commandment
"Thou shall not be found out"


----------

